# Cabbage



## chuckwood (May 11, 2015)

Pythagorean theorem:....................................................24 words.

Lord's prayer:..................................................................66 words.

Archimedes' Principle:.....................................................67 words.

The Ten Commandments:..............................................179 words.

The Gettysburg Address:......................................................286 words.

Declaration of Independence:.......................................1,300 words.

The US Constitution (with all 27 Amendments)....................7,818 words. 

US Government regulations on the sale of cabbage:….......26,911 words.


Wow! 26 thousand words just for cabbage? Think of what it would be like to read the gov regulations on milk. But back to cabbage. I can my home grown cabbage, I harvest it in the dark of the moon for best results. I ferment it and make it into sauerkraut. After fermentation is over, it will store just fine in a dark, cool place or in a spare refrigerator, for up to a year. Works best with 1/2 gallon mason canning jars. It's an established fact that unpasteurized organic fermented foods are very good for you. I eat my kraut with taters and with pork or sausage thrown in to make it a complete meal. But the gubermint gets all excited about fermented stuff. That's because bacteria are involved. And when people think about bacteria, they think about getting sick. But it's a lot more complicated than that, the good bacteria in your guts are critical for your health. There is such a thing as good bacteria and bad bacteria. 

So if there are over 26,000 words of regulations just on cabbage, I'm guessing that there is around 50,000 words of regulation bullcrap about sauerkraut. It's your tax dollars at work, being wasted in the best way possible. If I don't sell my kraut, I'm probably ok. But who knows? I'd have to read all the fine print to know for sure. There's a possibility that I'm a sauerkraut criminal! At least I'm not rooster fighting. The gubermint considers that to be a huge threat to decency and morality.


----------

